# My E47 Plow Motor Keeps Burning out!!! Help Please



## BamBlazer (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok I have a 1990 Chevy blazer with an E47 Plow. The motor I had on it burned out and wouldn't work. So I recieved a rebuilt motor and it worked for 5min. So I recieved another and it worked for 3 drive ways. I'm getting power to the motor. I tested the ground on the plow to the positive terminal on the motor. Now I talked to a repair shop and they want to try a brand new motor, and they want to see if thats the problem. Now if I do that Im going to pay double for what I did for the rebuilt. Some one else told me to try rewiring it. Does anyone have any useful information. Im going nuts, and really need to get this fixed by our next snow fall. PLEASE HELP I NEED YOUR KNOWLEDGE!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Art

Also Whenever I try to move the plow up or left or right, It clicking at the solenoid under the hood!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

clicking is good. your ground is bad.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Are the motors you're getting have a ground stud on them or just the positive stud?

If it has the ground stud you have a bad connection, whether connector or cable itself take unhook them and clean up both power and ground cables.

If it has only the positive stud, it grounds through the base where the motor mounts make sure to clean it up very well and pull the cables and give them a good cleaning also.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*myers 47 smokin*

heres some other details if your line hydralic oil pressure is above 1700 psi or even as high as 2400 you will burnout one them motors quickly..too much line pressure put a strain on them little 3inch motors..also low dc direct current rapid voltage drop and slow voltage recovery..will also cause issues.


----------



## BamBlazer (Dec 11, 2009)

BamBlazer;900892 said:


> Ok I have a 1990 Chevy blazer with an E47 Plow. The motor I had on it burned out and wouldn't work. So I recieved a rebuilt motor and it worked for 5min. So I recieved another and it worked for 3 drive ways. I'm getting power to the motor. I tested the ground on the plow to the positive terminal on the motor. Now I talked to a repair shop and they want to try a brand new motor, and they want to see if thats the problem. Now if I do that Im going to pay double for what I did for the rebuilt. Some one else told me to try rewiring it. Does anyone have any useful information. Im going nuts, and really need to get this fixed by our next snow fall. PLEASE HELP I NEED YOUR KNOWLEDGE!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Art
> 
> Also Whenever I try to move the plow up or left or right, It clicking at the solenoid under the hood!


The motors only have the positve. I looked at the motors and the arn't burning the brushes, but they are burning up the copper windings. My dad thinks the pump needs to be rebuilt. Im going to reground everything and hope it works.
thanks guys. if you think of anything else please let me know.


----------



## BamBlazer (Dec 11, 2009)

so where do you think i should start?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you feel the quality of the previous motors was acceptable then you have a poor ground or weak connection on the positive cables .You can have ground and power but not nearly enough to carry the motor, thus causing a great deal of strain on the motor.

1) Make sure the motor mounting area on the gear pump is spotless of any corrosion.

2) Check/clean/ repair/replace all connections and/or cables on both the power and ground side, paying special attention to the ground point on the rear of the pump unit itself.

3) Don't hesitate to replace the under hood solenoid. A high internal resistance there will cause the motor to work HARD.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Also upgrade the motor to the one that has a ground stud as well as a power stud. That eliminated ALL my issues.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What fluid is in the plow. ATF in a Meyer unit is a recipe for disaster, including burning up motors from working against the increased resistance.


So on top of performing the items on B&B's list of excellent advice, check the fluid and filters.


----------

